# New Kid On The Block Needs Help



## Bighorndon (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi!  Can you identify the model of this restored American National tricyle circa 1928-1930?  16" Front, 10" Rear Wheels, 20" to Seat, 25" to Handle Bars


----------



## bike (Dec 25, 2014)

do you know who restored the seat? nice resto!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2014)

This page gives some American National model names. http://www.tricyclefetish.com/american_national.php 

WOWEE!!! That is one, beautiful restoration! Would love to have skills like that. 

Dave


----------



## Bighorndon (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Dave.    I had seen this page and found "The Boulevard" which comes very close.  However the page says it's finish is "Jade green with white head and striping".  This baby was never jade green.

Don


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I found one like this today unrestored and posted it.Let me know if you agree


----------

